# virus, bleeding gums



## violet (Nov 19, 2001)

one handed here--
DD has had a nitetime fever for 4 days, daytime grumpy, not eating, lots of nursing (2yr 6 mo. old) complains that teeth hurt. yesterday i noticed red inflamed gums and canker sore. last night she woke up with bleeding gums. we called our ped's emerg. nurse hotline and she said there's some new virus around that causes this. she bascally said hydrate and watch for a rash or dehydration for which we should go to emerg. room for an antiviral.
she's doing okay -- thank you extened breastfeeding. any ideas on soothing the bleeding gums though? I have her on Chamomilla and we've used GSE, diluted, tea tree with propolis toothpaste, vit C in smoothie for immune system. She won't take much orally and won't put up with much attention to the gums. I feel like I'm not doing much good to help her pain. Ahhh !! and now I'm worried about DS, only 2 mo old. And some sleep would be nice. Any suggestions welcome, Violet


----------



## lisab (Nov 29, 2001)

Hey, Violet!

Thank goodness I did a search for "gums", because your post is *exactly* what's happening to my 14 m.o. DS right now!

He's had a low grade (~100 degree) fever on and off for the past few days, mostly at night, and on Thursday I noticed his gums were VERY red. He's refused solids since Tuesday (I'm still nursing him, thank goodness!), and his mouth clearly hurts him. He's also been really cranky during the day and restless at night. He won't sleep unless he's in physical contact with me, and during the day he the least cranky (although by no means happy) when he's on my hip in the sling.

So, how did this resolve? Today is Sunday, and I was planning on taking him into the ped. on Monday, just because the poor kid (and the poor momma!) need to get some relief, but I'm afraid they'll either give him antibiotics or tell me its viral and there's nothing we can do but treat the symptoms--which we're doing already--and "thanks so much for your $20".

Best,
LisaB


----------



## violet (Nov 19, 2001)

I'm sorry I didn't get to this sooner--It's been crazy around here. Well, it was pretty gross. It didn't get much worse than that one night, in fact it improved each day, but nighttimes were rough for at least 3 more nights. We did use GSE and tea tree (she actually liked the tea tree oil the best) mixed into a paste with some toothpaste and baking soda if I recall. Colloidal silver I think we tried. I think the tea tree and GSE helped the most. It did appear to be a virus going around. I spoke with several adults who had similar simptoms but to a lesser degree. My husband had been complaining about a week prior that his "gingivitis" was bugging him and he needed to go to the dentist. I told him he didn't have gingivitis, he had very healthy teeth, and he wasn't due for a dentist appointment. How's that for a supportive wife? Turns out he probably had the virus too because his "gingivitis" cleared up. My mom also thinks she had it -- her teeth hurt and she went home from work early one day feeling fluish, but never got sick. My son never got it, and he'd been nursing too, cross contaminating I'm sure. But he has no teeth yet, so I wonder if the virus or bacteria needed a place to enter at the mouth? WHo knows. That was a nasty bug. My prayers are with you dear. Best of luck. Feel free to email if you have other questions.
violet


----------



## lisab (Nov 29, 2001)

I decided to take DS into the Ped. yesterday, since he was obviously soooo uncomfortable and his mouth looked truly terrible--since I last posted, he'd developed ulcers all over his tongue, soft palate and gums in addition to the bleeding--OUCH!







Fever has still been low-grade, coming and going.

She was concerned (obviously), and ran a CBC and liver enzyme profile on him to try to pinpoint what was going on. *Really* good news--its not leukemia. Bad news--he's got a rampant viral infection that he's just got to suffer through.

I *think* he's on the upward slope now. Yesterday, he put the first piece of solid food (banana) into his mouth he's attempted in 7 days. He also tentatively drank out of a sippy cup, which he's also been avoiding for over a week. I'm hopeful we're over the worst of it.

Thanks, Violet, for your helpful input!

Best,
LisaB


----------



## amalie1309 (Apr 10, 2005)

I have a 4 yr old and twins of 2yrs. One of the twins developed bleeding gums 5 weeks ago. She was diagnosed with gingivitis. I became sceptical of the diagnosis when the second twin developed bleeding gums 2 weeks later. My 4yr old now has it and at this point I searched the net and found your site. I now know what is going on so thank you. The twin who first developed the problem now has an all over body rash initially diagnosed as rubella. Again very sceptical as she has had her MMR. Did anyone else experience this. Advice would be gratefully received as my husband and I are exhausted.


----------



## lisab (Nov 29, 2001)

Hi, There:

My son's "viral syndrome" (as the ped. has begun calling it) began with Fifth's Disease, which is a viral infection that causes (initially) a red, flushed face and then, a few days later, a lace-like all over body rash. Fifth's Disease itself is not such a big deal, and rarely causes complications other than a low-grade fever (unless your child has an immune system problem), but in our case I think it was a "doorway" virus for the virus that causes the bleeding gums issue.

The whole "syndrome", from the first symptoms of Fifth's to the resolution of the bleeding gums, lasted about 2 1/2 weeks, so hopefully you'll get some relief soon!

Best,
LisaB


----------

